# Tesco's



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

First full year insurance paid today... Only tesco/directline etc at all competitive most said they couldn't quote as the car isn't garaged or I am too young etc etc. Anyway ended up with Tescos, thanks to a nice sales person who seemed to understand modifications took a list of them and came back with a very good price!

So for an under 25 (not much though) with 4 years NCB, Stage 1 mods declared, 500xs all came to £1322... Which I think was good, apparently friendly post code helped hugely! In my old house it would have been over £2k


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

ever time I ring tesco for a qoute there system is down. I think they just don't want to insure me.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

makes my 2k+ quote on a 1.1 106 seem even more expensive


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

paul said:


> *makes my 2k+ quote on a 1.1 106 seem even more expensive *


 OMG! This is for real right?

I'll Give Tesco's a try then.

FYI:
*Old Git @ 35, 5+NCB, 0 points etc, for 94 GTS25T, mods declared:- *
A-Plan £888 with £500 excess
Osbourne & Sons £925
Tett Hamilton £1300 (because I don't already have one. Next year drops 45%)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Moschops,

Try Liverpool Victoria. They came out way ahead of all the others including Tesco when I re-insured two months ago


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*LV*

I used Liverpool victoria nd now only pay £680 with 500xs. with all mods declared (wheels / exhaust / intake ), that was a few hundred away from the next best quote..


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Polarbearit you have PM.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I hate tesco there sytem was down again today when I rang for a quote, along with CIS.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Moschops said:


> * OMG! This is for real right?
> 
> I'll Give Tesco's a try then.
> 
> ...


it was quote for my first car to learn in,fully comp in my name, so after thati just had togo third party on some1 elses name.i would hope they will count experience in my favour and lower it a little, im on my 5th car and ive only been driving 3months, havent even passed my test yet.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*How times change*

[nostalgia]And I learned in a 4.2 Jag and 3 litre Opel Monza! Wonder what my folks paid to have me on their policy?! When I was 17 it was £200 comp for my mini.[/nostalgia]

I'll ring LV for a quote. Over the internet ballpark'ish it was 600-800 or sumink.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I think insurance is slightly cheaper when learning as you are always supervised, don't quote me on that though


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Jodi_the_g said:


> *I think insurance is slightly cheaper when learning as you are always supervised, don't quote me on that though *


i really hope ur wrong, or im never gonna be able to insure a car myself!!!!!


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I think my little brother pays £1100 on a D reg Nova Sri TPFT and he just passed his test and it took ages to find a quote that good


----------



## bazzcfc (Sep 11, 2002)

*tescos the way forward*

r33 gtr a few mods declared

23 yrs old 3 yrs no claim and all for a low low price of £1600

performance direct said £3400 without mods


----------



## Renault_Johnny (Nov 11, 2002)

*F*********** insurance companies!!!!*

27, 9+ years licence, 2yrs NCB, living somewhere quiet, crime rate so high that the burglars break into your house to valet your car.

Looking to buy an R32 1995/1996 for around £2000, possibly a bit more... Dunno yet, but looking for quotes, to make sure I can afford to insure one before I go and buy it.

I only want want so when I go home the neighbours will go "ooooh" 

Liverpool Victoria's qoute: Uninsurable!
A-Plan: £2000... (see LV) - possible as low as £1,700 - bargain! 

Anyone know where I can get a £300 Skyline?

Just a note incase you hadn't heard, if you have an accident and you don't want to loose your no claims, pay the other person from your wallet. Once the insurance company pays you can't repay the insurers and get your NCB back.

Looks, like I'm with the Laguna for 2 years - or until it explodes. Or does that only happen to Skyline brake discs? 

To quote Denis Leary: What the f*** is going on down at the post office?


----------

